#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  В Сибири возводят буддистский храм высотой 56 метров

## Olle

В Сибири возводят буддистский храм высотой 56 метров
Буддист: «Это будет самый большой дацан в России»

В Республике Тыва идет строительство нового буддистского комплекса. Высота основного здания храма достигнет 56 м, то есть высоты 17-этажного дома. Место расположения комплекса было выбрано не случайно. Масштабное сооружение появится на месте, которое в 1992 году освятил Далай-лама XIV во время своего визита в Туву. А вот высота в 17-этажей не несет в себе никакого тайного смысла. Это всего лишь задумка архитекторов.

Строительство буддистского храма в Кызыле началось в прошлом году. На сегодняшний день основное здание выросло до 5 метров. Известно, что на строительство храма только семья главы республики Тува Шолбана Кара-оола пожертвовала 1 млн рублей. Сам проект реализуется исключительно на благотворительные финансовые средства, поступающие от спонсоров и меценатов.

Что для буддистов значит число 56 и почему была выбрана именно такая высота «МК» рассказал Буда Бадмаев, настоятель петербургского буддийского дацана:

«Здорово, что в скором времени появится самый большой дацан в России. На сегодня, высота самого большого буддистского храма в РФ — 30 метров.

Почему именно такая высота была выбрана, даже не рискну предположить. Никакого сакрального смысла для буддистов число 56 не несет. В буддизме существует сборник изречений Будды, состоящий из 108 томов. Это писание значит для нас столько же, сколько библия для христиан. Если разделить 108 напополам получится — 54. Такая высота, носила бы сакральное значение».

Людмила Александрова
http://www.mk.ru/social/2015/11/04/v...56-metrov.html

----------

Aion (04.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> В Сибири возводят буддистский храм высотой 56 метров
> Буддист: «Это будет самый большой дацан в России»
> 
> [/url]


Храм Бурхн Багшин алтн сүм (в Элисте) высотой 63 метра

----------


## Николас

Значит, достроят до 70м. Какие проблемЫ? :Wink:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а сакральное нумерологическое значение будет?

----------

